
Former Uber Self-Driving Car Executive Indicted – Alleged Theft of Trade Secrets - us0r
https://www.justice.gov/usao-ndca/pr/former-uber-self-driving-car-executive-indicted-alleged-theft-trade-secrets-google
======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20812309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20812309)

